# Need help reharding citizenship



## sonal.vaidya1 (Oct 26, 2012)

Hi Members, I hope someone can help me, I am now eligible for applying Australian citizenship currently on PR. I was born in 1982 in India and don't have any birth certificates. What are the alternative of birth certificate ? Can I use 10th mark sheet which I used for PR ? Is aadhar card issued by indian government can be accepted as in prof of identity and prof of birth date ? If I apply for birth certificate from indian high commission based on passport will it be accepted ? One more question do I need to apply for PCC as well ? Can you please provided your valuable advise on what can be done ? Many thanks in advance. Regards.


Apologies for spelling mistake in subject line. "Regarding"


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

You have asked too many questions...let me try and answer them


1) Alternative to Birth Certificate - Passport, 10th mark sheet that you used for PR, Birth certificate from Indian High Commission


2) AADHAAR could be used as Proof if Identity


3) For PCC

*IF applying from INDIA*, then read the following thread

*PCC application from within INDIA*


*IF applying from Australia*, then check with Indian High Commission. They will guide you accordingly.




sonal.vaidya1 said:


> Hi Members, I hope someone can help me, I am now eligible for applying Australian citizenship currently on PR. I was born in 1982 in India and don't have any birth certificates. What are the alternative of birth certificate ? Can I use 10th mark sheet which I used for PR ? Is aadhar card issued by indian government can be accepted as in prof of identity and prof of birth date ? If I apply for birth certificate from indian high commission based on passport will it be accepted ? One more question do I need to apply for PCC as well ? Can you please provided your valuable advise on what can be done ? Many thanks in advance. Regards.
> 
> 
> Apologies for spelling mistake in subject line. "Regarding"


----------



## kettlerope (Aug 12, 2014)

sonal.vaidya1 said:


> Hi Members, I hope someone can help me, I am now eligible for applying Australian citizenship currently on PR. I was born in 1982 in India and don't have any birth certificates. What are the alternative of birth certificate ? Can I use 10th mark sheet which I used for PR ? Is aadhar card issued by indian government can be accepted as in prof of identity and prof of birth date ? If I apply for birth certificate from indian high commission based on passport will it be accepted ? One more question do I need to apply for PCC as well ? Can you please provided your valuable advise on what can be done ? Many thanks in advance. Regards.
> 
> 
> Apologies for spelling mistake in subject line. "Regarding"


Are you filing citizenship application in Australia or overseas? 

*Scenario A)* If you are filing it in Australia, then there's absolutely no requirement where you might have to submit your Adhaar card. Please check the list of documents here: https://www.passports.gov.au/web/requirements/identitydocuments.aspx

*Scenario B)* If you are filing your citizenship application while being in India, then there is only one place where Adhaar card might "probably" fit, which is "Foreign Residency Identity Card" in group A documents. It doesn't fit anywhere in group B documents. Even in group A, why do you have to give Adhaar card at all? You can give Indian driving licence or even Australian driving licence if you have it. More importantly, all this discussion is required only if you are filing application overseas as I mentioned. If you are doing it in Australia, then just Australian driving licence and Medicare card are enough (one each from group A and B) to meet the requirements! Nothing else is needed.


----------



## girlaussie (Nov 21, 2012)

It clearly states on Form 1300T, 

'For yourself, you must provide the following documents.
1. Three original documents that collectively show your:
•photograph
•signature
•current residential address
•birth name, date of birth and gender.
2. Proof of change of name, if applicable.
3. Part E – Identity declaration completed by a person with the appropriate authority.
*If you do not provide these documents, your application will not be accepted and will be returned to you.*

From personal experience, your application will not be accepted if you fail to provide Birth Certificate, if you can get it from your High Commission then do apply as it's required for Citizenship. 

Please read page 3 of Form 1300T for the document checklist, from each section you have to provide 1 document to prove your name/signature/address/birth name

For PCC, you have to provide PCC from all countries where you have lived for more than 90 days. 

Also please provide documents which you got from Australian authority, it does not make sense to show Indian cards etc as it wont be acceptable.

Hope this helps. 

Girl Aussie 




sonal.vaidya1 said:


> Hi Members, I hope someone can help me, I am now eligible for applying Australian citizenship currently on PR. I was born in 1982 in India and don't have any birth certificates. What are the alternative of birth certificate ? Can I use 10th mark sheet which I used for PR ? Is aadhar card issued by indian government can be accepted as in prof of identity and prof of birth date ? If I apply for birth certificate from indian high commission based on passport will it be accepted ? One more question do I need to apply for PCC as well ? Can you please provided your valuable advise on what can be done ? Many thanks in advance. Regards.
> 
> 
> Apologies for spelling mistake in subject line. "Regarding"


----------



## girlaussie (Nov 21, 2012)

Absolutely wrong, he is not applying for Passport from Post Office, Op is applying for Australian Citizenship to get Australian Passport. 

Scenario A you mentioned is more accurate for people who are born in Australia & applying for their passport. In above case, applicant has to meet the eligibility requirement, pass the exam & then he will get citizenship.

Girl Aussie 



kettlerope said:


> Are you filing citizenship application in Australia or overseas?
> 
> *Scenario A)* If you are filing it in Australia, then there's absolutely no requirement where you might have to submit your Adhaar card. Please check the list of documents here: https://www.passports.gov.au/web/requirements/identitydocuments.aspx
> 
> *Scenario B)* If you are filing your citizenship application while being in India, then there is only one place where Adhaar card might "probably" fit, which is "Foreign Residency Identity Card" in group A documents. It doesn't fit anywhere in group B documents. Even in group A, why do you have to give Adhaar card at all? You can give Indian driving licence or even Australian driving licence if you have it. More importantly, all this discussion is required only if you are filing application overseas as I mentioned. If you are doing it in Australia, then just Australian driving licence and Medicare card are enough (one each from group A and B) to meet the requirements! Nothing else is needed.


----------



## girlaussie (Nov 21, 2012)

Looks like you have no prior knowledge on this topic, 10th mark sheet or Passport can't replace Birth Certificate requirement for Australian Citizenship. 

AADHAR ?? what is this?? It's not equivalent to any documents listed on the 1300T form. 

Girl Aussie 



Jeeten#80 said:


> You have asked too many questions...let me try and answer them
> 
> 
> 1) Alternative to Birth Certificate - Passport, 10th mark sheet that you used for PR, Birth certificate from Indian High Commission
> ...


----------



## kettlerope (Aug 12, 2014)

girlaussie said:


> Looks like you have no prior knowledge on this topic, 10th mark sheet or Passport can't replace Birth Certificate requirement for Australian Citizenship.
> 
> AADHAR ?? what is this?? It's not equivalent to any documents listed on the 1300T form.
> 
> Girl Aussie


Ok. So what should a person do who just doesn't have a birth certificate? For PR, passport or the HSC certificate worked well in lieu of birth certificate (for people born before 1985 or so - there's some rule if I remember correctly). Now for citizenship of the same country which also offered PR, won't the same documents work again? 

Also, typically which are three documents in Australia which collectively show? 
- photograph
- signature
- current residential address
- birth name, date of birth and gender

Can passport of the home country be one of these three docs?

Btw, here assumption is that a person is PR (not born in Australia with no birth certificate of home country) and is applying for citizenship from/within Australia. He/she has already proven his b'date etc while applying for PR. Please advise with a crisp list of documents required in this scenario so that it helps fellow members on this forum. There seems to be a general confusion on this topic. Thanks, girlaussie.


----------



## kettlerope (Aug 12, 2014)

girlaussie said:


> Looks like you have no prior knowledge on this topic, 10th mark sheet or Passport can't replace Birth Certificate requirement for Australian Citizenship.
> 
> AADHAR ?? what is this?? It's not equivalent to any documents listed on the 1300T form.
> 
> Girl Aussie


Exactly! I guessed so the moment I read Adhaar card. No offenses though.


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

I have joined this forum to *GAIN/share knowledge* about the various process AND NOT to judge/ undermine any individuals knowledge. So I would avoid being judgmental without knowing ALL facts.


*Identity documents & Evidence of Date of Birth for Citizenship*

IF you carefully read information present in the above link regarding "*Identity documents*" AND "*Evidence of your date of birth*" section you would get to know that following documents CAN be used as Evidence for Identity & Date of Birth.


*1) Evidence of your date of birth:*

* _A full birth certificate, or your country's equivalent_

Following documents are *Our country's equivalent for Evidence of your date of birth*:
* Passport
* 10th mark sheet

_(Moreover both of the above documents have been accepted as alternative of birth certificate for PR applications)_


*2) Identity documents:*

* _A national identity card_

*AADHAAR* CARD - IT's a National Identity Card issued to EVERY INDIAN, so CAN be used as a Proof of Identity (_just google search it for more details_).





girlaussie said:


> Looks like you have no prior knowledge on this topic, 10th mark sheet or Passport can't replace Birth Certificate requirement for Australian Citizenship.
> 
> AADHAR ?? what is this?? It's not equivalent to any documents listed on the 1300T form.
> 
> Girl Aussie


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

Kindly read this before jumping to conclusion!




kettlerope said:


> Exactly! I guessed so the moment I read Adhaar card. No offenses though.


----------



## kettlerope (Aug 12, 2014)

Jeeten#80 said:


> Kindly read this before jumping to conclusion!


It's been debated several times on this forum and also concluded by many that Adhaar card isn't a national id card of India. India doesn't have any national id card unlike US has SSN for example. Experts, please correct if I am wrong.


----------



## girlaussie (Nov 21, 2012)

I clearly mentioned in one of me above post that 'From me Personal Experience' without Birth Certificate DIBP don't accept Citizenship Application and accept no other alternative (discussed with the DIBP Representative over phone several times) 

For your Indian card, well frankly if you are applying for Australian Citizenship, you should be able to provide Australian documents from the list like Driver's licence, lease agreement etc not other country's identity card.

Girl Aussie 



Jeeten#80 said:


> * _A full birth certificate, or your country's equivalent_
> 
> Following documents are *Our country's equivalent for Evidence of your date of birth*:
> * Passport
> ...


----------



## girlaussie (Nov 21, 2012)

Ok, just found this information online, it may be helpful to those who are applying without Birth Certificate:

*I am from India and my birth certificate is not available. What should I do?*

You will need to provide:

your passport, and
a 'No Record of Birth Registration' letter from the relevant municipal or village authorities,
and 
b: an identity document such as your Permanent Account Number Card or Motorised Vehicle Driving Licence, 
and
c: your school leaving certificate or 10th or 12th class passing certificate, issued by a recognised education board, which states your full name, date of birth and your father's name if available, 
and
d: an Affidavit sworn before a Magistrate or Notary stating your date and place of birth and both parents names.

Hope this helps.

Girl Aussie


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

I don't discount the fact that this would have been debated several times in this forum.

Also this FORUM is a *very good source of information* BUT not the only source of Information.


*Moreover what I have shared is fact which is based on real life examples.*

* My Cousin (previously A 189 PR holder) applied and received Australian citizen. He had provided AADHAAR card as a proof of "*A national identity card*" along-with his INDIAN Passport.

* Couple of my Friends recently applied for 189 and received their PR grant. In their FORM 80 - they had Indicated AADHAAR as a "National Identity Document" and faced no issues.


As Citizenship is the next logical step after PR, whichever documents were used at the time of PR _(Evidence of your date of birth AND Identity documents)_ would for sure be accepted while applying for Citizenship.





kettlerope said:


> It's been debated several times on this forum and also concluded by many that Adhaar card isn't a national id card of India. India doesn't have any national id card unlike US has SSN for example. Experts, please correct if I am wrong.


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

Information shared with you by DIBP Representative contradicts THE Information available on their website (_please see below link_).

*Identity documents & Evidence of Date of Birth for Citizenship*


*Regarding AADHAAR card*, I could understand IF they don't accept it while one applies for Australian Passport. AND insist on providing Australian documents.

*WHEREAS DIBP will for sure accept it* for Citizenship Application AND they have accepted it.






girlaussie said:


> I clearly mentioned in one of me above post that 'From me Personal Experience' without Birth Certificate DIBP don't accept Citizenship Application and accept no other alternative (discussed with the DIBP Representative over phone several times)
> 
> For your Indian card, well frankly if you are applying for Australian Citizenship, you should be able to provide Australian documents from the list like Driver's licence, lease agreement etc not other country's identity card.
> 
> Girl Aussie


----------



## kettlerope (Aug 12, 2014)

Jeeten#80 said:


> As Citizenship is the next logical step after PR, whichever documents were used at the time of PR _(Evidence of your date of birth AND Identity documents)_ would for sure be accepted while applying for Citizenship.


Bang on! I completely agree with you on this.


----------



## sonal.vaidya1 (Oct 26, 2012)

*Thanks for your advise and suggestions ...*

Hi All,

Thanks for your response and comments, yes I am on PR from past 2 years, and I do know the process just wanted to know some information regarding birth certificate, as in I don’t have one,I was born in 1982 and my birth wasn't registered. I have been living in Australia from past 6 years and every time either for 457(twice) or PR I have submitted HSC certificate for DOB so was wondering if this will work for citizenship.

I mentioned AADHAR Card as it is provided by UIDAI (Unique identification authority of India) which I believe a National identity card as asked in 1300t ( a current document with your photograph and/or signature).

I do have all the other documents( Australian photo id card, lease agreement, utility bills etc), regarding PCC after getting PR I have not lived overseas more than 60 days overall, do I still need this ?


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

As your collective stay overseas is just 60 days, PCC from those countries most probably won't be required.

BUT Police check for your Australian stay would be required.




sonal.vaidya1 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Thanks for your response and comments, yes I am on PR from past 2 years, and I do know the process just wanted to know some information regarding birth certificate, as in I don’t have one,I was born in 1982 and my birth wasn't registered. I have been living in Australia from past 6 years and every time either for 457(twice) or PR I have submitted HSC certificate for DOB so was wondering if this will work for citizenship.
> 
> ...


----------



## sonal.vaidya1 (Oct 26, 2012)

Jeeten#80 said:


> As your collective stay overseas is just 60 days, PCC from those countries most probably won't be required.
> 
> BUT Police check for your Australian stay would be required.


thanks Jeeten, will CO asked for this or should i be ready with police check in advance?


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

Read the following for more details...

*Ref:**Document checklist for Australian citizenship*






sonal.vaidya1 said:


> thanks Jeeten, will CO asked for this or should i be ready with police check in advance?


----------



## livetolove (Sep 19, 2013)

Hi Girl Aussie,

I know its a couple of years after your post, but curious to know where you got this information from, I'm trying to sort out documentation requirements.

I'll be applying for citizenship in a couple of months from now, and while I have a birth certificate, it doesn't have my name. It has my parents name, date of birth, place of birth, time of birth and a host of other details, except my name, since I (like most children born in India) was named a couple of weeks after being born.

I'm wondering what supporting documentation would be required with my birth certificate.

Thanks!




girlaussie said:


> Ok, just found this information online, it may be helpful to those who are applying without Birth Certificate:
> 
> *I am from India and my birth certificate is not available. What should I do?*
> 
> ...


----------



## huzefa85 (Jul 20, 2013)

livetolove said:


> Hi Girl Aussie,
> 
> I know its a couple of years after your post, but curious to know where you got this information from, I'm trying to sort out documentation requirements.
> 
> ...


Hi there,

I am on a similar boat, applying for citizenship soon, dont have an indian birth certificate.
Could you tell me what document did you submit for evidence of birth? if you arranged a birth certificate, could you tell me how?

Thanks


----------



## msgforsunil (Dec 20, 2014)

Interesting, I now see Aadhaar being listed at https://immi.homeaffairs.gov.au/help-text/eplus/Pages/elp-h1810.aspx



Pasting an extract below.
_India

For applicants from India, the preferred identification for Indian nationals is the Aadhaar card. As the Aadhaar card does not have an expiry date, the applicant should leave the ‘Expiry Date’ field blank.

If the applicant does not have an Aadhaar card, they may enter their PAN card, drivers licence, or voter ID numbers under Other identity documents section on the form._


----------

